# ignition timing, TDC, distributor replacement.



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

I was checking ignition timing on my 95 altima. it was a little off.
when I was doing it I took distributor off just to look how it connects to the engine.
my distributor connects with the engine like a big screw driver to a big bolt.
after I took distributor out I accidently wrotated the "bolt" in the engine by about 10-20 degrees. and put the distributor back in. after I timed the distributor 20 BTDC my car 
started to make a dangling noise like there are lots of marbles in the engine. 
the sound was barely heard. but now it is heard more ofter and somewhat louder.
should timing be done on altimas. maybe they have DIS ignition and there is no way 
to advance ignition timing?

so I read about TDC. I wrotate crankshaft(with sparks out) until the mark on the pulley
aligns with the marker and distributor ignitor is on spark plug 1 position.
well what if the ignitor is not on plug 1 position. how do I adjust it. take the top off and advance timing chain? that's the part I dont understand. also how to monitor cylinder position without taking the top off?
long screwdriver?

thanks.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

just wanted to add. the dangling noise happens sometimes when
I accelerate from 1000rpm to 2500rpm.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

anyway I figured everything out. just writing for those who have similar problems.

so I removed heat shield on catalytic converter and the sound went away.
I will put a plain tube instead of catalytic converter after I pass emissions. more 
power and no chance of burning the cylinder.


----------

